# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Miriam Cani dhe Preluders

## BOKE

Hirushja shqiptare e "Preluders"  

E Merkure, 15 Shtator 2004 

Miriam Cani ne Shqiperi, rikthehet ne Shqiperi me triumfin e "Preluders", grupit me te ri muzikor me pese vajza te krijuar ne Gjermani. Cani, nje 19 vjecare nga Elbasani ka arritur te jete pjese e tij, pas nje seleksionimi te forte. Jeta e saj ne emigrim dhe punet e rendomta deri tek suksesi. Sot ne mbremje ne Amfiteatrin e Durresit, "Preluders" per here te pare do te japin nje koncert per publikun shqiptar 

Dikur imitonte me modesti kenget e te tjereve, sot jane ata qe belbezojne kenget e saj. Eshte Miriam Cani, 19 vjecarja nga Elbasani, pjestare e grupit gjerman te popit "Preluders". Nje nder fitueset e programit te talenteve te reja Popstar ne Gjermani, Cani u shqua jo vetem per aftesite e saj vokale, por dhe per sharmin skenik. Ne nje kohe te shkurter, ajo u be nje nga figurat simbol te ekranit, duke mos e harruar asnjehere kombesine e saj shqiptare. Prej gati 14 vjetesh ajo jeton ne Gjermani dhe vetem pak dite me pare ka mundur qe te rikthehet ne Shqiperi, jo me si vajza e thjeshte Miriam, por nen petkun e nje vipi. Se bashku me kater pjestaret e tjera te grupit "Preluders", Miriami eshte shfaqur mbreme per here te pare perpara publikut shqiptar. Nje aperitiv perpara pjatances se madhe qe vajzat do te servirin sot ne mbremje, po ne Amfitetarin Antik te Durresit ne nje koncert teresisht te tyrin. "Eshte e mrekullueshme te shfaqem per publikun shqiptar. Kam nje emocion shume te madh, madje mund te them me shume se tek Popstar. Ky eshte prezantimi im i pare serizoz ne Shqiperi dhe dua qe publiku te kuptoje boten time permes kenges", shprehet Miriam Cani. Grupi Preluders i perbere nga pese vajza u krijua pas nje seleksionimi te gjate ne programin "Popstar" (simotra e Etheve shqiptare), ka arritur te zere nje vend nderi ne klasifikimet e grupeve me te sukseshme. Vecanerisht pas publikimit te videos se fundit, ne te cilen pjestaret e grupit shfaqin jo vetem aftesite vokale, por edhe format sensuale. Sot ne Amfiteatrin 2.400 vjecar, "Preluders" do te shfaqin repertorin e tyre me te mire. 

Historia e 19 vjecareje 

E lindur me 30.05.1985 ne qytetin e Elbasanit, Miraimi se bashku me prinderit e saj ne fillim te viteve '90 largohet drejt Gjermanise, ne Heidelberg. I ati, duke ndeshur veshtiresi te shumta ne kryerjen e profesionit te tij rikthehet ne Elbasan pas 5 vjetesh, ku qedron vetem nje vit. Rremujat e 97-es e rikthejne familjen Cani serish ne Gjermani. Maturen nuk e mbaroi dot per shkak te perkushtimit total te jetes artistike dhe grupit Preluders. Qe ne moshen 13 vjecare, Miriami ka provuar pune nga me te ndryshmet si: shperndarese gazetash, babysiter, kamariere etj. "Gjithnje i jam lutur Zotit te behem dikushi ne fushen e muzikes dhe qekur u bera nje Popstar e di se me ka degjuar!" 

Pasaporta 

Emri: Miriam 

Mbiemri: Cani 

Ditelindja: 30.05.1985 

Vendlindja: Elbasan 

Shenja: Binjaket 

Gjatesia: 1,67 m 

Ngjyra e syve: Kafe 

Floket: Kafe e hapur 

Prinderit: Agim dhe Laureta 

Vellezer/motra: Silvi (vellai) 

Hobbies: Kenga, kercimi, vizatimi, degjimi i muzikes 

Tattoos/Piercings: Piercing ne kerthize 

Motoja e jetes: "Qendro gjithmone vetvetja dhe mos harro kurre se nga vjen!" 

 "Korrieri"

----------


## BOKE

Ja dhe nje foto e grupit "Preluders"



IL PRELUDIO DELLE MISS Il gruppo tedesco «Preludes», un tardo clone delle Spice Girls o delle italiane Lollipop, si sono esibite a Durazzo (Albania) alla serata finale del concorso di bellezza Miss Globe International 2004

----------


## StormAngel

Kjo fotografia me duket se eshte bere ne Durres,ose se pakti ashtu une morra vesh,edhe pse jam pak i dobet me Italishten. :shkelje syri: 
Nejse,suksese per vajzen edhe me tutje.

----------


## Ermelita

Miriami eshte krenaria shqipaterre jashte shteti , kuptoet pas Inva  Mules dhe Elsa Liles megjithese nuk do doja te beja krahasime se secila ka vendin dhe meritata e saja .
 Vajza eshte e mire , i deshiroj qe ti prije e mbara !

----------


## licky

Grupi gjerman Preluders ku ben pjese edhe kengetarja shqiptare Miriam Cani, do provoj te fitoj cmimn e kenges ne RTVSH dhe te perfaqesoj shqiperine ne eurovision. Kjo pun sic po duket eshte e perfunduar dhe jane paracaktuar si fituese te festivalit ne RTVSH. 

 :kryqezohen: 

cfare mendoni ju ????

----------


## Davius

PRELUDERS te famshem, prej kur te famshem keto?

----------


## licky

> PRELUDERS te famshem, prej kur te famshem keto?


Prej fillimit te tyre, 
ndoshta jo prej atyre me te famshemve

percille muziken boterore

----------


## [DelFini]

> Prej fillimit te tyre, 
> ndoshta jo prej atyre me te famshemve
> 
> percille muziken boterore



po don me thon percjelle muziken KOMERCJALE.


 :Lulja3:

----------


## marsela

_NUk me duket normale se mesa di une grupi eshte gjerman dhe nje kengtare shqiptare ne te nuk mjafton per te perfaqsuar Shqiperine..Po fituesi si qenka percaktuar pa nisur festivali akoma??Apo Shqiperi..cdo gje ndodh.._

----------


## ridy85

Un grupin PRELUDERS e kam degjuar tek programi gjerman THE DOME qe jep RTL2
dhe nuk e dija qe Miriam ishte shqiptare. Ky grup i ka ca kenge te bukura. Megjithate nuk kuptoj si mund te marrin pjese ne Festivalin e RTSH. A nuk duhet nenshtetsia shqiptare? Vjet u ben lemsh per kengetaret nga Kosova te cileve ne rast fitore iu duhej nenshtetsia shqiptare, kurse tani na merrkan pjese gjerman??????!!!!!!! Pastaj, mund te marri pjese Miriam si soliste meqe eshte shqiptare por jo grupi. 
Kto te RTSH ne vend qe ti marrin punet me me seriozitet meqe duhet te na perfaqsojn ne EUROVIZION, na flliqin me shum, nejse...te shohim kur te vij momenti çfare do kene realizuar.

----------


## panchovilla

Paradox. NUk ndodh ne asnje shtet te botes. Mos te them edhe ne planete tjera lol

----------


## panchovilla

Nese ai grup eshte i suksesshem pse nuk konkuron ne GJermani?
Apo mu thuani ju njehere sa here e ka fituar Gjermania Euovizionin ne dy tre dekadat e fundit.  :buzeqeshje: Te bejne per te qesh.

----------


## Davius

> Te bejne per te qesh.


Jo per te qesh por per te qajte  :i ngrysur: 

Ore si ju duket Shqiperia atyre dhe disave???, se kush do qe kendon ndonje kenge te bere me sindy dhe pc do te futet per ne EuroVision a? Ato paskan haruar suksesin e Anjezes dy vite me pare se ajo Ledina  qe kur shkoi ne EV e kam ditur se do te deshton kete e kam thene edhe atehere por te shkelet mbi suksesin e Anjezes eshte mekat.... 

PS:
Sa poshte jemi duke shkuar edhe ne...

----------


## panchovilla

> Jo per te qesh por per te qajte 
> 
> Ore si ju duket Shqiperia atyre dhe disave???, se kush do qe kendon ndonje kenge te bere me sindy dhe pc do te futet per ne EuroVision a? Ato paskan haruar suksesin e Anjezes dy vite me pare se ajo Ledina  qe kur shkoi ne EV e kam ditur se do te deshton kete e kam thene edhe atehere por te shkelet mbi suksesin e Anjezes eshte mekat.... 
> 
> PS:
> Sa poshte jemi duke shkuar edhe ne...


Problemi eshte se s'ka si ta protestojme kete. Ata jane aq subjektive sa qe thone se e paskan te fituar vendin e pare ne RTSH direkt. Mirepo kjo s'eshte kombtare e ndonje sporti. As ne sport nuk behet kaq lehte.

----------


## licky

Ndoshta Mirela merr pjes ne festival si solo kengetare (pa grup) por megjithate jam 99% i sigurt qe do fitoj, ashtu flitet, dhe kjo pershkak se eshte pak-a-shume e njohur ne evrope dhe mund te fitojme vota nga gjermanet psh.
Pse kenga e ledina qelos ka qene e mire per ta fitu vendin a pare ne rtvsh?
vetem se ka pasur ritme te ngjashme me kenget tjera ne eurovision ka marr poena ne rtvsh

dua te them se organizatoret nuk po kerkojne vetem kenge te bukura per shqipetaret por po mundohen te zgjedhin diqka qe do te jete intersante edhe per  te huajt ne eurovision, dhe rastin e kan me nje antare te Preluders qe jan nga me te famshmet sidomos ne gjermani, ku kan fituar ne 1 spektakel te njejte si "Ethet e se premtes" tona

----------


## ridy85

Licky un jam dakord qe ato te RTSH te zgjedhin diçka te bukur per EUROVIZIONIN por ne kte rast nuk ka me kuptim festivali. Duhet te realizohet nje konkurs tjeter ku te zgjidhet kenga qe do perfaqsoj Shqiperine ne Euro song contest. Ne kte menyre si po bejne ata, sipas meje festivali merr fund. Me pjesmarrjen e Miriamit apo te Preluders festivalit i mungon gara. Pasi duket qarte qe çmimin mund ta fitojn pikerisht ato.

----------


## Davius

Licky,

Nga i mer keto informata ti se kjo kenge do fiton vendin e pare ne TVSH. Une personalisht deri me tash as qe kam degjuar per kete gje.

Eshte turp per Shqiperine nese kjo kengetare te prezenton Shqiperine ne festivalin e ardhshem evropian. Nuk dyshoj ne kualitetet e saj, por dyshoj ne seriozitetin e saj. Edhe mos mashtro veten te thuash se gjermanet do votojne per ne se ato nuk e bejne kete pune, ato aq te "ftohte" qe jane sa qe nuk votojne per perfaqsuesen e tyre e ku mo per ne... (Mos i fut ketu shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Gjermani).

Shqiperia ka boll kengetare te mire, mandej Kosova, Maqedonia por edhe Mali i Zi kane kengetare me emer qe mund te na perfaqsojne me denjesisht se kjo e fundit ne EuroVision vitin qe vjen.

----------


## meko

une dhe besniku e pelqejm ate grup sidomos vajzat qe luajn:-)

----------


## ridy85

Nuk eshte puna qe gjermanet jane te "ftohte" apo jo. Puna eshte qe nje 12 piksh me shum nuk ben na i pun te madhe me fitu festivalin evropian

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

Harruat qe ne Eurosong 2005 Zvicra u perfaqesua nga grupi Vanilla Ninja, grup nga Estonia? (Edhe Celine Dion ka kenduar per Zvicren para disa vitesh.)
Nuk ishte ndo1  gje kaq e turpshme apo e rralle. Perderisa ne mendojme qe talentet e famshme shqiptare neper bote jane pjese e rendesishme e krenarise tone kombetare (ashtu si shume me lart jane shprehur), atehere perse mos tu japim nje mundesi te na perfaqesojne vertete ne konkurimet nderkombetare?

----------

